# Placing and individual leased receiver on vacation mode?



## El Vato (Oct 17, 2010)

All,

So I called D* earlier today about one of our owned receivers that was recently replaced under the PP. It was showing up as leased so I called and asked to talk with the access card department.

While on the phone with the ACD rep, I mentioned that we like having owned receivers because it allows us the freedom to deactivate one or more of them when we want and reactivate them when we have/feel the need. He went on to mention that D* can now put individual leased receivers on "vacation mode" while allowing the subscriber to keep it at their home/residence. He went on to state that this policy change came out about a month ago and that by doing this it blurs the line between owned and leased when it comes to suspending individual receivers. No need to return a leased receiver if put on "vacation mode". I did not ask if any fees are still charged for a vacation receiver while in vacation mode (maybe reduced from $6 to $3?).

Anyone else heard about this? If it was a "regular" CSR that told me this, I wouldn't bet any money on it...but this did come from an ACD rep.

El Vato


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

El Vato said:


> All,
> 
> So I called D* earlier today about one of our owned receivers that was recently replaced under the PP. It was showing up as leased so I called and asked to talk with the access card department.
> 
> ...


Yes we an now put receivers on vacation there deactivated and your not charged for them. Its a great way for some users to save some money for a while.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Directv has been doing this upon request since leasing began, it is nothing new. I have a H24 on ice right now and it has been deactivated for months.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a spare receiver that is used in a guest room and sometimes it isn't used for several months at a time. Does this type of use qualify for vacation use status? Are there any downsides to having a receiver set to vacation use? How long and what is involved in restoring them to normal use? Are there any restrictions on how often or how many times a year a receiver can be placed into this service mode?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RBTO said:


> I have a spare receiver that is used in a guest room and sometimes it isn't used for several months at a time. Does this type of use qualify for vacation use status? Are there any downsides to having a receiver set to vacation use? How long and what is involved in restoring them to normal use? Are there any restrictions on how often or how many times a year a receiver can be placed into this service mode?


It should be fairly quick to reactivate. You can even hook it up after a new software version is released to let it download and update.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

I think I know the answer, but I'll ask anyway. If you have a DVR on vacation mode, can you watch the recorded programs while it is vacationing?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It would deauthorize the box, recordings would not be available. Actually, even live OTA would not work.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

upmichigan said:


> Directv has been doing this upon request since leasing began, it is nothing new. I have a H24 on ice right now and it has been deactivated for months.


It may have been a de facto occurrence before but now the system officially supports "vacation/long term" disconnections.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> It may have been a de facto occurrence before but now the system officially supports "vacation/long term" disconnections.


Great update. I've been doing this for years and people actually responded to me in the past and stated that it couldn't be done. Glad its official now.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

cant be done except with owned receivers......only used for moving leased receivers...guidelines havent changed


----------



## El Vato (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, that's why I have owned receivers. I do give this some weight as it came from a Access Card Department rep.

I forgot to post previously that he did mention another reason for this policy change was to give a small greak for people who are going through a hard time.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

wahooq said:


> cant be done except with owned receivers......only used for moving leased receivers...guidelines havent changed


Owned receivers can be activated and deactivated at will. There would be no point in designating an owned receiver as a "vacation/long term" deactivation. It could only apply to a leased receiver so that it would not have to be returned.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

just reading you guys from the official policy


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

and whether its owned or leased there has to be a disconnect "reason" that is the one used for deact owned rcvrs like you are talking about


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

MurrayW said:


> I think I know the answer, but I'll ask anyway. If you have a DVR on vacation mode, can you watch the recorded programs while it is vacationing?





dpeters11 said:


> It would deauthorize the box, recordings would not be available. Actually, even live OTA would not work.


You can indeed watch recorded content from a deactivated box.

Before calling to deactivate the DVR, disconnect the cables from it. This will prevent the DVR from receiving the signal that makes the recordings unavailable. We do this with all of our DVRs every summer when we place our account on vacation hold. We are still able to watch all of the recorded content for the duration of the vacation suspend. (Just make sure that you don't reconnect those cable until you are ready to activate the receiver.)


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

I tried to temporarily suspend one (of two) leased receivers about 10 days ago, and I was told that that could not be done. The said they would send out a box for returning the receiver I wanted to suspend (an H20). I cancelled the suspension. I'll try again based on what is being reported here.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

im sure you will find a CSR to do it for you,if you call enough times but its against policy unless its an owned receiver if they dont know what they are doing and disconnect it with the wrong code you will be on the phone trying to figure out why you got charged for NRF , only in the instance of owned receivers and multiple home accounts can this be done per policy


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Directv's H24 that I have on ice is not owned, it is leased and deactivated and no recovery kit sent. Would a moderator find out official policy please. Also I have not been charged for not returning it. Some csr's may not know how to do this and so it goes with everything at Directv.


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got off the phone with a CSR about deactivating a leased receiver for a couple of months. CSR said because the receiver is leased, a recovery kit would be sent and I would need to return receiver.

On a brighter note, he offered me the HMC-34 for $199 plus $49 install.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep thats the policy


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Inspired by this thread (and also by an awful sewage line back which has made our basement a complete wreck - not a place you'd want to sit and enjoy tv in anymore), I called yesterday to ask about suspending my basement receiver for a few months until we have the basement back together. I used the terms "suspension" and "vacation mode" and the CSR told me the only thing she could do is "deactivate" the receiver but that she would also write a note explaining that I need not return the receiver because I planned on activating it again in a few months. We'll see, of course, if that goes through as she said it would, but it does suggest to me 1) that it may be directv policy to only deactivate leased receivers and have them returned but 2) the right CSR is also willing to suspend that policy, allowing you to keep it, if you give them a pretty good reason to expect that the receiver will be reactivated at some point in the not too distant future. And that makes sense to me: why would directv want you to return a receiver and go through the hassle of getting a new one down the road (something which is such a hassle it might deter you from doing it), when reactivating a receiver with merely a quick call to them makes it that much easier for directv to get 6 more bucks a month from that customer?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

@shendley....Yeah the policy is that leased receivers that are deactivated need to be returned, in an instance like yours accomodations could possibly be made, but would be at a TL's discretion, I mean in my mind 6 months at 6. per month is waaay cheaper than 69. which is the lease price for just a standard receiver. My hot water tank flooded my office and living room two weeks ago andf everything is about back in order. Only a whole account can be suspended, twice in a 12 month period or for a total of 6 months in a twelve month period.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wahooq said:


> at a TL's discretion


Just what is a TL???

Is that another term for CSR?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

TL= manager or team lead


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Still no answer, same ol. How many subs here and nobody has a deactivated leased receiver at home? Maybe I can give people a script to read to the csr on such a request. Really?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

It seems I received a IM from someone. I will say this is not against Directv policy or they would not have done this for me other times in the history of my account. And to explain my situation here at dbstalk is within the topic of discussion. I will never have a problem doing this again if I want a leased receiver deactivated temporarily I am assured.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is not a policy to do this. If someone is doing this then they are technically doing something that shouldn't be done. To set an expectation that this is something that anyone can do is incorrect. If a leased receiver is disconnected it's to be returned. Now can choose an option that would not request a recovery box however this to be done for specific reasons, mainly the tech takes the receiver or an account is merged. So the bottom line is the people you have spoken to have not followed the policy for disconnecting a leased receiver.


----------



## LoveDoc143 (Oct 21, 2008)

... And to add to this briefly, if I have anybody in my department falsifying information just to set a receiver to "vacation mode" and not an entire account per DirecTV guidelines, they will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

LoveDoc143 said:


> ... And to add to this briefly, if I have anybody in my department falsifying information just to set a receiver to "vacation mode" and not an entire account per DirecTV guidelines, they will be dealt with accordingly.


Off With Their Head, Knave!!! :lol:


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

"Villager" said:


> I tried to temporarily suspend one (of two) leased receivers about 10 days ago, and I was told that that could not be done. The said they would send out a box for returning the receiver I wanted to suspend (an H20). I cancelled the suspension. I'll try again based on what is being reported here.


An H20 is not a receiver that generates a recovery kit... Disconnect it and deactivate at your discretion


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Why would Directv not do this for a leased receiver? There are reasons on both sides of the fence. For me I purchased my leased receivers from a retailer. I want it for future use and if I sent it back and if I needed another then I have to pay all over again. What do others do in my situation?, pay an additional receiver fee and let it sit? On Directv's end it prevents a activated receiver getting used by other than the sub. 

Furthermore these so called DTV employees have said more than enough, making threats to your company and or employees is unwise in a public forum. For once maybe one of you would stick up for me.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

So about 10 employees over the years have done this for me with leased receivers and apparently they were wrong and may lose their jobs, and heads. Looks like some butt kicking is in order. :kickbutt:

But lets get past that. Since we seem to have attracted a bunch of Directv employees and some in management positions, a customer request....

When you do recover a receiver, since you send us an empty box via Fed Ex Ground/Home delivery, please stop making us go to the USPO and stand in line to send it back to you. Directv used Fed Ex home/ground in the past and it was so much more convenient AND automatically included a tracking number to prove pick up and routing.

Last year I sent a box back, waited on line at the USPO for 40 mins, and although got a receipt from the clerk, ended up being charged $250 for non return of a DVR. This was a nightmare to get resolved with Directv. I had a USPO receipt showing they had taken it but Directv folks had no way to receive a copy and wanted me to go the USPO and prove they lost it.

I miss the Fed Ex method.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

NR4P said:


> So about 10 employees over the years have done this for me with leased receivers and apparently they were wrong and may lose their jobs, and heads. Looks like some butt kicking is in order. :kickbutt:
> 
> But lets get past that. Since we seem to have attracted a bunch of Directv employees and some in management positions, a customer request....
> 
> ...


DIRECTV could go the DISH method and charge you to return the equipment as well and then they would go back to fed ex however to save costs and not charge more they changed to the new shipping method. Companies as large as DIRECTV waste a lot of money every year on shipping for various reasons. Every time you see someone say "I'll just keep shipping them back and ordering new ones until I get.." you can thank them. Same with people who order replacement receivers without bothering to do trouble shooting because they can't be bothered.

Just an FYI people have had the same problem with every other shipper out there. If someone scans something wrong or loses a package it's the same impact. The tracking number is on the label you can just take that down and then give the box to your delivery carrier when they deliver your mail for the day. There are also many companies, at least in my area, that allow you to do drop offs for all shipping services as well with no charge if you already have a label. I find these are faster and more convenient than post offices usually.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

upmichigan said:


> Why would Directv not do this for a leased receiver? There are reasons on both sides of the fence. For me I purchased my leased receivers from a retailer. I want it for future use and if I sent it back and if I needed another then I have to pay all over again. What do others do in my situation?, pay an additional receiver fee and let it sit? On Directv's end it prevents a activated receiver getting used by other than the sub.
> 
> Furthermore these so called DTV employees have said more than enough, making threats to your company and or employees is unwise in a public forum. For once maybe one of you would stick up for me.


If someone is no longer using the product than someone else could be. It's simple business sense and it's DIRECTV's receiver. Without this policy people could sit on receivers for years not using them but making DIRECTV order more than needed because they want to hold onto it "just in case". If you don't want to shell out the $6 a month call the ACDT deparment and pay the difference to own it. Then you can do this whenever you want and never have to worry about it.

There's nothing to stick up for you on because it's not personal it's just how it should be. Now when you call in and get someone who doesn't know better, or just doesn't want to deal with any sort of conflict they do it. It sets the wrong expectation and then people like yourself think this is a policy and if someone takes the correct action with you if you call in you'll think they're just being a jerk or not doing their job.

Half the threads you read about want one thing and that's consistency from the people that talk to on the phones. That is always the number one request for any customer service company that is dealt with primarily on the phones. So this is one of those situations where if policy was followed you wouldn't be happy so I'd just let it lie that so far you've gotten people to do this.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A bit confused...I recently returned receivers and was told to take it to either the post office or FedEx. I took it to a FedEx kinko's, and it got to directv without ever being touched by the postal service.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Directv's retailer method of its product should be halted then. Lets not forget the equipment shortages with the HR24's and others, while the retailers had hundreds available...I even said at that time they should do a buy back or something to reduce installer shortages. No directv spent more on adding manufacturers, how was this a wise move?

Furthermore csr's will never be consistent, especially when they hire some squeeky ..... or whatever that sounds like the same person you talked to over and over again and knows nothing. Especially billing dept as of late, Directv better protect the cash better with well trained individuals. I will hang up on these csr's until I feel I have a qualified individual on the line. 

So to the few who have iced a receiver that is leased, it is not hurting anyone or making Directv produce more receivers. I will be e-mailing and calling Directv about the csr's posting and making threats also, no need to delete posts as copies have been made.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

NR4P said:


> So about 10 employees over the years have done this for me with leased receivers and apparently they were wrong and may lose their jobs, and heads. Looks like some butt kicking is in order.
> 
> But lets get past that. Since we seem to have attracted a bunch of Directv employees and some in management positions, a customer request....
> 
> ...





Shades228 said:


> DIRECTV could go the DISH method and charge you to return the equipment as well and then they would go back to fed ex however to save costs and not charge more they changed to the new shipping method. Companies as large as DIRECTV waste a lot of money every year on shipping for various reasons. Every time you see someone say "I'll just keep shipping them back and ordering new ones until I get.." you can thank them. Same with people who order replacement receivers without bothering to do trouble shooting because they can't be bothered.
> 
> Just an FYI people have had the same problem with every other shipper out there. If someone scans something wrong or loses a package it's the same impact. The tracking number is on the label you can just take that down and then give the box to your delivery carrier when they deliver your mail for the day. There are also many companies, at least in my area, that allow you to do drop offs for all shipping services as well with no charge if you already have a label. I find these are faster and more convenient than post offices usually.


Shades, I've noted that often your answers are very pro-Directv oriented. Are you a Directv employee and speaking on behalf of Directv?

Don't see anything in your signature to indicate either way.

And worth noting, jotting down a number isn't good enough if it never enters the system of the carrier. In my case, thank goodness I had a USPO receipt to prove possession by the USPO. Even though they couldn't track it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> If someone is no longer using the product than someone else could be. It's simple business sense and it's DIRECTV's receiver. Without this policy people could sit on receivers for years not using them but making DIRECTV order more than needed because they want to hold onto it "just in case". If you don't want to shell out the $6 a month call the ACDT deparment and pay the difference to own it. Then you can do this whenever you want and never have to worry about it.


If memory serves, when one suspends one's account there's a maximum time of six months per year, correct? DirecTV could theoretically do the same with individual receivers.

Aside from that, I totally agree with you...

~Alan


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Shades, I've noted that often your answers are very pro-Directv oriented. Are you a Directv employee and speaking on behalf of Directv?
> 
> Don't see anything in your signature to indicate either way.
> 
> And worth noting, jotting down a number isn't good enough if it never enters the system of the carrier. In my case, thank goodness I had a USPO receipt to prove possession by the USPO. Even though they couldn't track it.


I had all signatures turned off so I thought mine was just hidden as well. It has been updated to what I put before but apparently did wrong. With that said on other forums I'm the same way with the companies for the simple fact that being in multiple industries I know how much more it costs when people try to get around systems than attempt to worth within the system. Policies, rules, or business models are designed usually due to abuse and not business sense. The fact that there are people out there that will attempt to do anything to get around a company and get what they want no matter the cost to others is something that I find deplorable because it ends up costing other people money who are in fact good customers which I include myself in.



Alan Gordon said:


> If memory serves, when one suspends one's account there's a maximum time of six months per year, correct? DirecTV could theoretically do the same with individual receivers.
> 
> Aside from that, I totally agree with you...
> 
> ~Alan


I think the problem with that is technically people could just suspend another receiver for 6 months and move them around. It just becomes another loophole that has to be enforced in some manner. The more policies get made the more cost there is. Clearly this happens and until DIRECTV chooses to stop it completely it will happen. The main problem is when people post that it's a policy and that if it doesn't happen that the employee is doing something wrong. Had it never been posted that it was a policy this thread wouldn't be what it is. It also doesn't mean that in abstinence of enforcement there is authorization either.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> You can indeed watch recorded content from a deactivated box.
> 
> Before calling to deactivate the DVR, disconnect the cables from it. This will prevent the DVR from receiving the signal that makes the recordings unavailable. We do this with all of our DVRs every summer when we place our account on vacation hold. We are still able to watch all of the recorded content for the duration of the vacation suspend. (Just make sure that you don't reconnect those cable until you are ready to activate the receiver.)


Then you don't have a current DirecTV HD DVR, because that won't work with them. That only works with the OLD tivo hd box, and maybe some sd units...


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Then you don't have a current DirecTV HD DVR, because that won't work with them. That only works with the OLD tivo hd box, and maybe some sd units...


Nope, it works perfectly fine with our three DirecTV HD DVRs. We have two HR20s and one HR21 and do this every year (most recently from June 2011-November 2011) when we had our account on vacation hold. Just disconnect the cables from the box before making the call to disconnect and we have access to all of the recorded content while the account is on hold.

We have never had a problem with this and we haven't had the old DirecTivo boxes for years.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

Reading all this about sending box's back etc and vacation mode, leads me to a question ? Could I actually take my receiver with me on vacation, and just hook it up at my parents home ? They have several box's, but none in the room I stay, so could I bring my box and add it to their system ? Would this violate any contracts or is this fine since I'm using a box I pay for, just on their dish, in their zipcode ?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jlangleyrn said:


> Reading all this about sending box's back etc and vacation mode, leads me to a question ? Could I actually take my receiver with me on vacation, and just hook it up at my parents home ? They have several box's, but none in the room I stay, so could I bring my box and add it to their system ? Would this violate any contracts or is this fine since I'm using a box I pay for, just on their dish, in their zipcode ?


This would violate your ToS unless you only had 1 receiver and you updated the address to theirs.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

"Shades228" said:


> This would violate your ToS unless you only had 1 receiver and you updated the address to theirs.


That's what I was afraid of, it was a nice thought though. So would bringing it with me, not installing it there, but just watching my dvr recordings violate the TOS ? I'm not looking to skirt any contract issues, just hate not watching TV while going to sleep at night and local channels at 2:00 am have very little to offer.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jlangleyrn said:


> That's what I was afraid of, it was a nice thought though. So would bringing it with me, not installing it there, but just watching my dvr recordings violate the TOS ? I'm not looking to skirt any contract issues, just hate not watching TV while going to sleep at night and local channels at 2:00 am have very little to offer.


If it was an active receiver yes it would still violate the ToS. You could get an owned receiver for your parents place in the guest room. This would allow them to disconnect and keep it without any issues. So if they had guests they could turn it on temporarily.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Out of curiosity: If bringing a receiver with you on vacation to simply watch recorded content is a violation of the ToS, what is the penalty specified in the ToS?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If the receiver was deactivated it wouldn't be. However with the RV rule it would hard to enforce especially if it was a short time. Intent would play a lot into what would happen. 

The part of violating the ToS is having an active receiver and not letting DIRECTV know the address of it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

But what is the penalty? In other words, what is being risked, according to the ToS, by bringing your receiver with you on a vacation just to watch recorded content?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> But what is the penalty? In other words, what is being risked, according to the ToS, by bringing your receiver with you on a vacation just to watch recorded content?


There are so many "what if" scenarios that I'll give a least to most actions that could be taken:

Ignored
Warnings
Disconnected service/Unable to be a customer again
Civil Suits
Criminal Charges

Again almost everything would be based off what the intent was. However as to say what would happen in any specific event that would be between the company and the person.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks. Sounds similar to the "each of your receivers must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line" rule that is never enforced. Most people I know don't even have a landline to connect to anymore (we haven't had a landline ourselves for years), meaning that millions of their customers are technically in violation of that part of the customer agreement. I've got to figure that DirecTV doesn't really care that much if you bring your receiver with you on vacation to watch recorded content.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> Thanks. Sounds similar to the "each of your receivers must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line" rule that is never enforced. Most people I know don't even have a landline to connect to anymore (we haven't had a landline ourselves for years), meaning that millions of their customers are technically in violation of that part of the customer agreement. I've got to figure that DirecTV doesn't really care that much if you bring your receiver with you on vacation to watch recorded content.


At first that rule was strictly enforced (before that you could not mirror receivers so each had to have it's own base package) and then it was a provision for sports that was there to protect the teams from people "moving". It's not in DIRECTV's best interest to force people to not watch local games if a phone isn't validated but a sports team has the right to request enforcement. Companies are required to have things in their TOS if they want to take action on something. That will always stay in the TOS so they can do enforcement on certain things if needed.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, I really didn't mean to open up a can of worms that big, heck I was curious about what was OK and what isn't, so I guess in short there is really no way for them to know, unless you hook up a phone line ( which I don't have either ) or call them and tell them, the box can't communicate with them ny itself and you should just keep things at home and don't treat it like you own it. Well with that all said, I will just not have any intent to do those things and never try them out. Thanks for the info, it really sounds like they have unenforceable rules, because there are no true consequences. I'm not gonna do these things but its always good to ask the community so you can obtain a better understanding. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

jlangleyrn said:


> Wow, I really didn't mean to open up a can of worms that big, heck I was curious about what was OK and what isn't, so I guess in short there is really no way for them to know, unless you hook up a phone line ( which I don't have either ) or call them and tell them, the box can't communicate with them ny itself and you should just keep things at home and don't treat it like you own it. Well with that all said, I will just not have any intent to do those things and never try them out. Thanks for the info, it really sounds like they have unenforceable rules, because there are no true consequences. I'm not gonna do these things but its always good to ask the community so you can obtain a better understanding. Thanks again for the replies.


I honestly wouldn't sweat it, jlangleyrn. They have so many rules that aren't really rules that they care about or enforce. Even in reading through the customer agreement it seems like their only _real_ concern is having a receiver active on the system at another location versus just watching recorded content. I think you can safely watch your recorded content at your parents' house without guilt or fear.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Recently I had changed my package, got rid of protection plan etc...I also have changed my isp. I had to move my power inserter for deca also because I needed a phone jack in that room for dsl. So my router/modem are in that room also with a broadband adapter for directv. Well the HR24-500 I removed the power inserter from went into a no tuner 2 issue that seemed impossible to get out of. 

I called tech support and after a few bogus responses and three calls with no help I was thrown into case management. On one of them calls before case management took over one of the tech support agents said "I am supposed to have two cables inserted into my receivers" and I explained I have deca. He had no idea what I was talking about. So really is this how your tech support agents are trained? Worried about a leased receiver on vacation mode when the worry should be on training these individuals who are to help your customers. And the H24 I have on ice did come up with case management in the nearly 3 hrs that case management official took with me that day on the phone, and a follow up call the next day prior to my last ditch effort to save my HR24-500 from a service call. By the way I was able to bring tuner 2 back to life that next day and prior to case managements phone call to see if I got it working or not. This agent by the way was top notch and actually one of a kind, he did his job and listened to some ranting too. Since we were fixing one issue with my service we fixed about a total of four issues including a billing issue with my debit card and the free HD for 2 yrs. He made me a happy customer and made the correction to my liking.

Back to the receiver I am leasing and have deactivated. It shows in the system as "unrecoverable" at this time. He took no issue with it and asked how long it has been deactivated. He in no way said this was a no no. Also I am able to keep it this way as long as I want. 

It really is a joke that it has to go this far because Directv's agents in tech support are so poorly trained and this goes beyond tech support, billing too. Maybe the few supposed Directv employees here that posted in this thread would now refrain from making threats to others and maybe you could concentrate on training people properly. Maybe even become a class act for that matter. Like the man I talked to in case management and someone who really knows his job. I wish every one like Mike cared as much as the rest to make a customer happy and to help them with a problem correctly.


----------

